# 17 Gen 2 and Trigger Mods



## maxwaite (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I just got a new 17, and I'm making my build list. I got to the trigger and have found nothing compatible for a Gen 2. Is this because its so rare to find a Gen 2 trigger? Or is it the same as a Gen 3? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

maxwaite said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just got a new 17, and I'm making my build list. I got to the trigger and have found nothing compatible for a Gen 2. Is this because its so rare to find a Gen 2 trigger? Or is it the same as a Gen 3? Any help would be appreciated!


Check out this - glock.pro


----------



## JohnnyGlocks (Jul 26, 2017)

The trigger parts would be for a Gen 3 configuration. I build drop in trigger kits check out Johnny Glocks on you tube


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I just do the "25 cent" polish job on my Gen4 17 and installed a 3.5 lb trigger bar. I don't do any other customization as the Glocks shoot great out of the box. JMHO I just smooth everything up and it works. Look on You Tube for the 25 cent trigger job video before you spend money on custom parts. JMHO


----------

